# Flatband mounting



## NightKnight

Is there a reason why most people use a horizontal, "over the top" configuration on their slingshots? Wouldnt it be better to have the mount vertically? It would seem that this would increase accuracy since there is no twist to the bands at extension. I have only seen one picture of a slingshot in this configuration, and I cannot find it right now.


----------



## NightKnight

Ok, I found a picture, although it is not the one I saw before. However, instead of the bands pulling straight back, I am thinking that the would wrap around the side of the slingshot prongs (on the inside).


----------



## JoergS

The horizontal mounting means that the whole band will smoothly fly OVER the fork and not hit the fork arms.

As soon as rubber hits a solid thing with full speed, then it starts to accumulate small damages that will evetually lead to tears.

So the OTT method will lead to longer life spans. Also, the method to attach the bands with a small strip of rubber, tightly stretched around, does not work well when you mount horizontally.


----------



## King Cat

If the "clamp-on" system is used there is no need for the tie.

King Cat


----------



## NightKnight

Not sure I follow you King Cat. Can you elaborate?


----------



## Flatband

AaronC said:


> Not sure I follow you King Cat. Can you elaborate?


 Here's a method of mounting flats horizontally that really works. This Slingshot is a Daisy P51 that has been re-worked by Bill Herriman. The "through the throat" configuration was a very popular method in the 40's through the 70's. The Boler Slingshot made use of an "Over the top" band rig. It caught on because like Joerg said,it makes for less wear and generates more energy. I like a vertical attachment because i'm a sight shooter and it's easier to "Run the string"( run your eye down the band to the target). I'll see if I can post that picture. Flatband









 (this is an outside rod attachment-my favorite.)

 ( Bill Herrimans re-rigged P- 51)

 ( through the throat rig with an over the top style attachment made vertical)


----------



## King Cat

AaronC said:


> Not sure I follow you King Cat. Can you elaborate?


I will try to post a photo:


----------



## NightKnight

I don't think I have seen that mount before. It that a custom setup?


----------



## smitty

It is the King Cat band attachment method used on a very awesome target slingshot made of mostly wood with some metal parts to make it adjustable to each shooter. For it's type of refinement for target shooting I think it is priced pretty cheap at around one hundred bucks or a little less. Has arm brace and adjustable sight. Look up "King Cat Slingshot" on the computer and you'll find it. I think other forums may have pics of it as well, so you could go that way. Some day I hope to win a big tournament with one!


----------



## Flatband

smitty said:


> It is the King Cat band attachment method used on a very awesome target slingshot made of mostly wood with some metal parts to make it adjustable to each shooter. For it's type of refinement for target shooting I think it is priced pretty cheap at around one hundred bucks or a little less. Has arm brace and adjustable sight. Look up "King Cat Slingshot" on the computer and you'll find it. I think other forums may have pics of it as well, so you could go that way. Some day I hope to win a big tournament with one!


Aaron, that is a great attachment method from a great Slingshot shooter,designer and author. It offers a lot of flexibility as to what band types you can use. Great slingshot! I think King Cat has one offered on E-bay right now. Cubes ,ovals, flats, tubes- no problem. Clamp them up! Flatband


----------



## smitty

Do you own a King Cat slingshot Flatband?


----------



## Flatband

Oh yeah Bud, I have one. Great piece of workmanship and a real smooth shooter. Flatband


----------



## smitty

Flatband you dawg! Have you ever taken pictures of all your shooters? And if so where would a person go to see those pictures?


----------



## JoergS

I used the clamp-on method for my foot operated world record slingshot.






This method is really strong, but I personally think it looks rather ugly. Very functional, no question, but aesthetics are an important factor for me, too. Anyway, beauty lies in the eyes of the beholder.

Greetings

Jörg


----------



## Flatband

Hi Smitty,
I've wanted many times to take pictures of my collection. I haven't yet. I hope to this coming Holiday season. I'm curious myself. It's by no means the biggest( maybe100-150). There are a few guys out there with really awesome collections numbering into the 700's Cool! You have to love something! (besides our wives) Good God don't let me forget to throw that in there!





















Flatband


----------



## NightKnight

I found the picture I was looking for:


----------



## statikpunk

I like the over the top style because I shoot instinctively and when I release I follow through allowing my wrist to break over and the slingshot to drop. my bands dont even come close to the forks. personally I think it makes for a smoother shooting slingshot.


----------



## mr.joel

Flatband said:


> It is the King Cat band attachment method used on a very awesome target slingshot made of mostly wood with some metal parts to make it adjustable to each shooter. For it's type of refinement for target shooting I think it is priced pretty cheap at around one hundred bucks or a little less. Has arm brace and adjustable sight. Look up "King Cat Slingshot" on the computer and you'll find it. I think other forums may have pics of it as well, so you could go that way. Some day I hope to win a big tournament with one!


Aaron, that is a great attachment method from a great Slingshot shooter,designer and author. It offers a lot of flexibility as to what band types you can use. Great slingshot! I think King Cat has one offered on E-bay right now. Cubes ,ovals, flats, tubes- no problem. Clamp them up! Flatband










[/quote]
Even if it is bulky, why couldn't this be a hunting slingshot? Probably not a wing shooter, but great for sniper(slingshot sniping, anyway, a few extra yards) work it would appear. It may not shoot "over the top", but it seems to be "through the slot" capable, it just needs some camoflauge. Really like the versatility of the clamp, for me beauty is in the realm of the unit's capability.


----------



## Susi

In both Chuck and my humble opinions, by FAR the easiest fastest least complex way to mount a band to a fork is the stretch and insert into a slot method. Likely there is a tech term for this but... If the slot is a bit too big and the band(s) pull out, there are two alternatives. 1. Put something small into the band loop like a section of a toothpic, twig, wire, insulated copper wire piece or whatever works. 2. Put a small scrap of rubber or leather into the slot ALONG WITH the bands to take up the extra space.

You can epoxe (if not polyethylene HDPE) a spacer into the slot to take up the extra space.

You can double the bands up to make it thicker.

Anyway, by far, I'd recommend you at least try a slot method. Once you try it likely you won't go back to tiime consuming clumsey tieing or metal clips and screws etc.. We can change band sets in less than 20 seconds using slots and always have a few made up in advance to change out rather than interrupting shooting. That goes for hunting if you're a hunter. You'd be interested in the fastest best method of changing bands without screws, screw drivers, allen wrenches or even thumb screws that can get lost in the leaves or snow in a heart beat and then whatchagonnado?


----------



## Susi

NightKnight said:


> Ok, I found a picture, although it is not the one I saw before. However, instead of the bands pulling straight back, I am thinking that the would wrap around the side of the slingshot prongs (on the inside).


Definitely try this method! See my post below as to why. If the forks are wide and deep as they are on this metal SS, OTT and TTF don't matter. OTT is good for narrow or small forks. As long as the bands and pouch can go THROUGH the forks unimpared, that's the ticket. Band congestion is a major reason for fliers and inaccuracy...other than the shooter of course. When bands go through or over a fork there shouldn't be any congestion or impairment whatsoever for a good flow through til the pouch releases the ball.

As to different types of bands, if you stick with one type the slot method rules. If you want to change and try, experiment with tubes, solids, bands or whatever then the clamp method rules for it's universal. Use thumb screws however instead of tools to losen/tighten the screws and round off any metal very well so it won't abrade the rubber. You might put a piece of rubber or leather between the clamp and the band to assure of no abraison.


----------

